# Best Grip for Large Hands-Large Diameter (ODI Rogue alternative)



## wingsno19 (Mar 25, 2007)

The Rogue is great, but heavy and quite aggressive pattern. Many new grips have better pattern, one-clamp etc. but all too small diameter.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Try a double wrap of bar tape. And heavy grips are holding you back?


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

Brooks Plump Leather Grips are the largest round grips I know of. And while they are expensive, they basically last forever. I've used the same pair since 2011. Although they are murder on gloves.

http://www.brooksengland.com/en_us/accessories/grips-bar-tape/plump-leather-grips-4.html


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Holding the grip is dynamic, so I'm never really squeezing the grip for any extended length of time without terrain forcing a change of hand position. I guess I never really paid attention to diameter I just use BMX grips. I pick the length/pattern/rubber-feel that I like, and glue them on with 3M contact cement. I like the softer sticky rubber and the glue keeps them from moving on the bars. I've been doing this since the 1980's!


Only exception to this above are the old Magura grips that flared in the center to fill your palm. These still pop up occasionally, and WTB had a low-flange version back in the day...


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Plain ol' Oury grips are pretty large.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Padded gloves make narrower grips feel larger too ;-)

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Lizard skins makes a nice wider grip.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wingsno19 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ha, I deserve that comment. Looking for a smoother grip, the Rogues are quite aggressive tread wise.


----------



## BigGuylbs (Apr 20, 2004)

I have had good luck with the Cromag Squarewave XL. They have a nice swell to them that fills the hand and are a couple mm wider than typical grips. Pattern is not overly agressive yet easy to keep a grip on.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Heavy? Seems ballpark for a lockon. I guess you can save 15g or so going with ODI Pro Elite grips, which are my current favorites. Rogues aren't ergo enough for me, but I really like ODI rubber. Didn't like ESI Super Chunky, nor Ergons, mostly due to their material choice.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ESI Extra Chunky.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I have XXL hands and really liked Lizard Skin grips : https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=62908&category=710

Last season I tried Red Monkey silicone style grips in the 35mm diameter and even though I have big hands they felt too big.

Now I really like Gussets: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=70222&category=2782


----------



## Jlee197853 (Mar 15, 2004)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Plain ol' Oury grips are pretty large.


Second the oury grips. I have big hands and love them.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Revolution Suspension Grips come in large which is 34mm. Pricey, and the whole suspension idea may not be what ur looking for (or want to pay for).


----------



## DesertDS (Feb 18, 2018)

I have read good things about Ergon. The GA2 fat has a large circumference. GA2 Fat - ERGON BIKE


----------



## BretB (Sep 3, 2020)

Rogue's are 133g comparable to other fat lock-on grips. ODI dual clamps and end-caps are the most robust crash-resistant grips I've used. Their end-caps don't pop off or distort and you don't tear up the grip end rubber. GA2 FAT felt great too, but end-caps will pop off when you clip a tree and I just don't need that hassle.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My hands are XL and my favorite grips are Wolftooth Fat Paw XL. Not a clamp on but fairly easy to remove with compressed air. I install em with a shot of my wifes hairspray. They never slip on me.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

I have really big hands too - fwiw I have the Rogue's on my SS for years, love 'em. My new bike came w thinner, harder Lizard Skins. I had bought a pair of Deity Supracush's but I kinda dig the Lizard Skins. Saving the Deity for when I eventually kill one of them :thumbsup:


----------



## ChefLeo (Sep 16, 2018)

I switch to the Sensus Meaty paws and they're awesome!


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Switched from rogues to revo suspended-good. Currently on WT FatPaws - better, really like the size (36mm), no slip grip, and cushion. WT has new Mega Fatpaw at 40mm. Will try those next.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Pasta4lnch said:


> I have really big hands too - fwiw I have the Rogue's on my SS for years, love 'em. My new bike came w thinner, harder Lizard Skins. I had bought a pair of Deity Supracush's but I kinda dig the Lizard Skins. Saving the Deity for when I eventually kill one of them :thumbsup:


My hands aren't super big size L but sometimes M depending on gloves and I put Rogue's on all my bikes. Built a lightweight street bike and wanted something a bit "less" and got the Lizard skin charger evo.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't even have these grips and have heard from quite a few people that the Sensus meaty paws are the best grips for larger hands. I'd give those a try first. Plus the pattern looks great, with the softer thin ribs along most of the hand and then the more gritty texture on the inside near your thumb.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

WT Fat paws are the most comfortable grip for big hands...nothing else compares


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

I had foam grips, not bad but they were not large enough. Then I went WT Fat Paws, for short rides I guess they are OK, but they are too soft, on longer rides they will start to crush under your weigh and hand pressure and you end up riding with a smaller grip for the rest of the ride unless you stop for them to expand again, not to mention they are super fragile. For that reason I ride with firmer silicone grips now, I think I tried some from Lizard Skin after the ones from Wolftooth, but now I'm riding with ESI Extra Chunky, honestly I'm quiet happy with them and don't foresee changing to other grips on the near future.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Aglo said:


> I had foam grips, not bad but they were not large enough. Then I went WT Fat Paws, for short rides I guess they are OK, but they are too soft, on longer rides they will start to crush under your weigh and hand pressure and you end up riding with a smaller grip for the rest of the ride unless you stop for them to expand again, not to mention they are super fragile. For that reason I ride with firmer silicone grips now, I think I tried some from Lizard Skin after the ones from Wolftooth, but now I'm riding with ESI Extra Chunky, honestly I'm quiet happy with them and don't foresee changing to other grips on the near future.


Wolftooth Fat Paws are Silicone, at least for me they held their shape for 6 hour rides and only ever had the edges messed up a bit during crashes....which wasn't an issue for me as my ESI's did the same thing, I also try not to death grip my bars and try to ride with my 300lb body with my weight through my heels not my hands as much as possible. ESI extra chunky are practically the exact same thing as WT Fat Paws but 2mm thinner, 34mm vs. 36mm, and yes and a bit firmer. Originally tried WT's then ESI's switched back to WT's cuz they were thicker and just more comfortable to me. ESI's are still a really good grips as well. For those that have never run either, u just have to try them out as it's all about personal preferences in the end.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fat Paw


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

BigJZ74 said:


> Wolftooth Fat Paws are Silicone, at least for me they held their shape for 6 hour rides and only ever had the edges messed up a bit during crashes....which wasn't an issue for me as my ESI's did the same thing, I also try not to death grip my bars and try to ride with my 300lb body with my weight through my heels not my hands as much as possible. ESI extra chunky are practically the exact same thing as WT Fat Paws but 2mm thinner, 34mm vs. 36mm, and yes and a bit firmer. Originally tried WT's then ESI's switched back to WT's cuz they were thicker and just more comfortable to me. ESI's are still a really good grips as well. For those that have never run either, u just have to try them out as it's all about personal preferences in the end.


Them not holding form for me happened even on climbs when most of the times I'm just resting my hands over the grips and not even gripping them, I'm not close to your weight so I'm guessing it has something to do with the geometry of the bike and cockpit setup that makes me lean more on the handlebars. Don't recall how much I rode with them but they were ripped all over the place one side had a rip from the outside almost to the middle and I had to toss them away at that point, most of the damaged was not from normal riding or crashes but from bushes and brambles. The ESI Extra Chunky on the other hand are holding much better.
For me the advantage the WT Far Paws had was the grip, either with gloves or no gloves, drenched in rain, sweat or dry they had more grip.
But yes, I agree with you, it's a personal choice, much like saddles.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

I‘ve run Chromag Squarewave XL, Ergon GA2 Fat and Oury grips. All are pretty fat, especially the first two.

What I found is that the Ergon was fat but not wide enough so there was basically only one spot for my hand. On the other side were the Chromags which were fat but too wide! I only used a part of the grip and they took up a lot of space on my bar.

The Sensus Meatypaw look like a solid next option. Fat but not as wide as the Squarewave XLs.


----------



## wheelburnin (Jul 7, 2013)

ChefLeo said:


> I switch to the Sensus Meaty paws and they're awesome!


+1 on these.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

I have big hands, but not huge hands. I have been liking the Diety Supracush. Feel good with and without gloves. I just ordered a third pair. I also like that they are $22. If your LBS is tied to BTI they can order and then no shipping cost.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

I always went with Fat Paws and loved the feel, but I'm sick of silicone grips. Got tired of losing bar ends whenever I nicked a tree or anything. Bought some lock in bar ends and they were fine. Still get tired of tearing up the grip when nicking something or having the bars hit the ground.

Bought some Supracush and they were ok, but not great. Tried Dreadlocks and love them. My favorite grips so far. Only way to improve them would be an even thicker version. But they are awesome. I would like to try Meaty Paws, though.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Meaty paws or supracush. I run the supracush now and will try the meaty paws shortly. I wear xxl gloves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

XXL hands

DMR Deathgrip in Thick (my new favourites)
Ergon GA2 Fat (these are the biggest in circumference)


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

socalrider77 said:


> Meaty paws or supracush. I run the supracush now and will try the meaty paws shortly. I wear xxl gloves
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have been running the meaty paws for a few months. I don't see how I could go back to anything else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

SQ Lab 711
Yes, even the L is not the absolute fattest grip out there, but it is softer(no sleeve in outside part of grip), and has an angular cross section on the bottom for better, more relaxed grip.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

ESI extra chunky. It's all I'll buy.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Chromag make some real thick grips...

I have to run them on my 'death grip' bike i.e. long travel rig.

They're a bit overkill on shorter travel rigs.

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

pushinpixels said:


> XXL hands
> 
> DMR Deathgrip in Thick (my new favourites)
> Ergon GA2 Fat (these are the biggest in circumference)


I have XXL hands too and have been using Ergon GA-2 Fats. The fit is alright but the taper makes me feel like I have no grip on the inboard end. I don't care for the ergonomic shape as it only gives one place for your hands to go. Are the DMR Deathgrips more consistent diameter across the whole grip?


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I wear XXL gloves and they are all tight in me. Just got the Meaty Paw grips in and they are awesome. Plenty wide, super soft grip with a bit of tackyness without feeling sticky. I'm super impressed with them so far. can't wait to get them mounted. Thanks to whoever suggested these. They are bad ass!


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

BretB said:


> Rogue's are 133g comparable to other fat lock-on grips. ODI dual clamps and end-caps are the most robust crash-resistant grips I've used. Their end-caps don't pop off or distort and you don't tear up the grip end rubber. GA2 FAT felt great too, but end-caps will pop off when you clip a tree and I just don't need that hassle.


Ive been through 3 sets of grips in two years by beating on the ends of them....none were ODI. I finally went back to my Rogues after all the experimenting. My last set never did wear out.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

SoDakSooner said:


> Ive been through 3 sets of grips in two years by beating on the ends of them....none were ODI. I finally went back to my Rogues after all the experimenting. My last set never did wear out.
> View attachment 1942572


What is the true outside diameter of the Rogues? I've read it is 32mm. 
I just got a set of Deity Lockjaws which are supposed to be 32mm but I found them to feel small. I measured them with a set of digital calipers and got 30.2mm. The Lockjaws are getting returned.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

old_er said:


> What is the true outside diameter of the Rogues? I've read it is 32mm.
> I just got a set of Deity Lockjaws which are supposed to be 32mm but I found them to feel small. I measured them with a set of digital calipers and got 30.2mm. The Lockjaws are getting returned.


Just picked up a set of Rogues at a LBS. Fits my hand well and measure 32mm, maybe a slight bit more. Hopefully these are the ones.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Brules said:


> I wear XXL gloves and they are all tight in me. Just got the Meaty Paw grips in and they are awesome. Plenty wide, super soft grip with a bit of tackyness without feeling sticky. I'm super impressed with them so far. can't wait to get them mounted. Thanks to whoever suggested these. They are bad ass!
> 
> View attachment 1942569


Glad you like em! I just got mine as well and they are so much better than any other grip. I had the Deity Lockjaws on originally, and they are awesome, but I have huge hands. And they are just too thin.


----------

